# She is acting like a cock



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

My hen is acting like a cock since around 7 months, he;ll do the song and dance with the circles and the chest blowing and the bowing down and then she will do the same exact thing, the cock that I know for sure is a cock is very attached to "her" but she could really kind of care less, they don't fight though...

The breeder wasn't POSITIVE that she is actually a she, so what are my odds? he said he was 95% sure she is a hen but I am not completely convinced...


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Some hens are very cocky. Here is a thread talking about the same deal.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

i think that if she is dancing and blowing the cooing noise then it may be a he not a she. 

sometime hen will cock and dance too but less powerful from a cock. 

I not sure but i do have a young pair. A 8 months old check cock and a 6 months old white hen. The cock is very agile and coo alot and do his dance swiftly. The hen use to coo and fight back with the other bird when she was younger but now that she have a mate, she is less cooing and mostly stay by her mate side. 
if your is acting like a cock then there is a chance its a cock not a hen.

what kind of pigeon is your? if its other type other than racing homer then i i dont know.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm just going to have her tested!

She does the dance but not like him and her coo is kind of short and deep/muffled sound...I think she is a she.


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

I have a few pairs of "gay pigeons", one is definitely two females, and if it weren't for the fact that I watched them both lay eggs, i would have never known. They both act like males.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You just might have a cock there.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> My hen is acting like a cock since around 7 months, he;ll do the song and dance with the circles and the chest blowing and the bowing down and then she will do the same exact thing, the cock that I know for sure is a cock is very attached to "her" but she could really kind of care less, they don't fight though...
> 
> The breeder wasn't POSITIVE that she is actually a she, so what are my odds? he said he was 95% sure she is a hen but I am not completely convinced...


If she has never laid an egg she may just be a he.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> My hen is acting like a cock since around 7 months, he;ll do the song and dance with the circles and the chest blowing and the bowing down and then she will do the same exact thing, the cock that I know for sure is a cock is very attached to "her" but she could really kind of care less, they don't fight though...
> 
> The breeder wasn't POSITIVE that she is actually a she, so what are my odds? he said he was 95% sure she is a hen but I am not completely convinced...


even experienced breeders get it wrong...allot. it is good he was honest with you though and knew there could be a chance of her being a him...happens all the time. If you do not see eggs in the next few weeks or months then your guess is probably right..he may be a cock bird.


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

I just got a pair of Meuleman's and the hen is the most aggressive bird in my loft. She will drag her tail a coo and drive the cock to the nest...lol. They are in their breeders box and they laid eggs a few days ago. She's the one that sits at night like most hens do. I thought for sure they messed up the pedigrees and had the sexes wrong. Guess it gos to show that you can't always tell by the way they act.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

In my experience its very difficult to keep two grown up males in a nest, they will go for a fight till the bussiness is settled 

But two hens and a male female can..!!


----------

